# My Litter at One Week



## sunnday (Jun 26, 2012)

We rescued a female rat from the reptile show, and when we brought home a playmate, turns out she was a he. Needless to say, we have our first (and last) litter.

We are going to find homes for the dad and five of the babies, and keep one female on with the mother.

Here are their adorable pictures, and if you are in Tulsa area, OK, let me know if you would like to give them a home.

Two male albino:


One female albino (we are keeping this one): 


One male hooded, one female hooded: 


And to our surprise, one hairless male:


----------



## sunnday (Jun 26, 2012)

They opened their eyes yesterday! Adorable! The little hairless one is now starting to get a very light layer or a tan color fur. They are such little characters <3


----------

